# Getting the Red



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

How do I get the red out of Limnophila Aromatica and Rotala Roundifolia??


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

The general rule for getting red coloration is to have low nitrates (~10 ppm) and high phosphates (~2 ppm) as well as strong lighting.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I have 2 24" aquatic life 4xt5 bulbs a total of 192w in a 60x24x24 tank which is 84G. I dose with PPS-Pro. Lights turn on at 12 ad off at 9 
Anything I should change?


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 30, 2005)

more iron (micro)?


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I now upped the micro to 6ml with it originally being 5.5


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Try adding another hour to the photoperiod and make sure the plants you want to turn red have direct exposure to the light source.

Iron is also a good idea, as the other poster mentioned


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Changed the lighting from 11-9pm


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

After changing the lighting, nothing really changed. Bump?


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont know how the pps pro works. Can you change the quantities of each nutrient that you want to add like with dry ferts? If not, might want to change over to ei dosing. Dry ferts is probably a cheaper option also.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello i have been using pps pro and my red plants are red using normal dose. I have 60h tank with 70w mh light. Automatic pps dosing, flourite subs, co2 injection. Light are on 10hrs with co2 and off with 14hrs aeration for my co2 indicator to turn blue again in am. This tank been running for more than a yr now. I only do water change every 2 weeks and every 2 days topping from evap. The only thing that would not grow in this tank is the tonina and i guess other softwater plants. Oh temp is 75.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

+ 1 for countcoco and blackthumb - i dose iron with my plants to keep the red. that is also because i got them red.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Plenty of nutrients and iron + high light will make it red.. I have one under those conditions in my 5 gal and it's almost totally red, under a single zoomed flora sun t8 bulb 2xODNO. Here's a pic of it, it's about 5" tall give or take an inch:









Heres the whole tank:









Parameters of the tank:
Nitrates: ~40-80ppm
phosphorous: ~3ppm
Potassium: ~10ppm
Iron: I dose 2ppm worth daily
Traces are 5ml flourish 2-3 times a week
3 bottles of diy co2 since there's no fauna in here currently due to an ammonia spike earlier.

But as you can see, don't need low nitrates or any other such myths, ferts, co2, plenty of iron, and high light = red


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think its more lighting than fert. Althou ferts is important. I have no problem with getting my L. Repens x arcuata, Limno and R. rotundifolia red and my nitrates are 20 to 30 ppm with PO4 less than to around 1 ppm. I dose F. Comprehensive twice a week and Flourish Iron twice a week.

Do you have any info on the lights you are using like a spectral output graph. The bulb maybe put out energy at the wrong spectrum or be heavy in the green. Blue emissions (430 and 450nm) are best to develop red pigments.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Its mostly with lighting, at least in experience so far. Not just intense, but the right spectrums. My L. aromatica was deep red with my light system (2x24w Aqua medic "pink" and 2x6500k) Then after a change or lighting "temps" they're bright green. My ludwigia is also no where near the deep "purple" color it was, now a much lighter red.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I guess I'll up my micros to 8ml and keep my macros at around 6.5ml 
I'll also change the lighting. Around 430-450 nm you say? Thanks. 
I just put in 2 DIY osmocote root tabs today so then should have plenty of nutrients. Also, doesn't blue light grow algae?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What type of lighting are you using?
You want a bulb that has strong emissions (spikes) in the 430 and 450nm as well as red emissions 625nm+.
Algae likes the same lights as plants but is better at converting colors other than red and blue; such as yellow. You are thinking of the photoreduction of iron via blue light. This can happen with iron that uses a particular chelating agent and can cause algae outbreaks. This is in Walstad's book, Ecology of the Planted Tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I'm not really sure what bulbs I have but it looks like I have 2 6000k, 1 24w life glo from glo, and 1 roseate 24w bulb from aquatic life. That's all on the left side
Ride side:
2 10,000k 24w from aquatic life
1 roseate 24w from aquatic life 
And 1 life glo from glo 24w


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Which bulb should I change??


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd swap at least one of the 10k's on each side to either the Flora Sun or another of the rosette bulbs you already have, idk about those as I've never tried them but they should be it. I KNOW the flora sun will do it tho. That should help with the red and such and help all your plants. Most all 10k bulbs aren't in the right spectrum and put out less par then a rosette/pink or 6.5k bulb


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

So I should end up with 2 6500k's and 1 flora sun and 1 roseate for both sides??


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Keep the bulbs that have the most output in the blue end of the spectrum.
Red plants assimilate blue light and reflect red.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

I can really find the Colors of the bulbs, help anyone?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Give me the brand name, tube size and wattage of you bulbs. 
I already have the spectral graph for the Flora Sun


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm not really sure what bulbs I have but it looks like I have 2 6000k, 1 24w life glo from glo, and 1 roseate 24w bulb from aquatic life. That's all on the left side
> Ride side:
> 2 10,000k 24w from aquatic life
> 1 roseate 24w from aquatic life
> And 1 life glo from glo 24w


This is what I got. All t5 24" 24w
All from aquatic life instead of the life glo


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> So I should end up with 2 6500k's and 1 flora sun and 1 roseate for both sides??


This is exactly what I would do and what I personally run myself, all my red plants are RED.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Their website only had a few bulbs that had spectral graphs. The T5HO 10,000K was one of them. It was VERY heavy in the green/yellow - 550nm. This light will not help you grow plants well.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

What about the life glow??


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmmm, that's a Hagen bulb>>> see first attachment. Same large green spike.
The Aqua-glo is their best plant bulb. Its basically and under-powered GroLux


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is the info on the aquatic live the roseate is like 660 or something 







[/URL]


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sp what other options do I have apart from these:
2 6500k 
1 flora sun
1 roseate 
Or 
2 6500k
2 roseate?


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

By flora sun you mean this:
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Flora...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1299357566&sr=8-1
Right?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Zoo-Med bulbs are decent:
Flora Sun>> > http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4479

AquaGlo>>> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8066+12763&pcatid=12763


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha, forgot to mention that I'm looking for T5's


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Sp what other options do I have apart from these:
> 2 6500k
> 1 flora sun
> 1 roseate
> ...


I would personally go with option one. It should cover all the pertinent wavelengths for plant growth and will probably be more aesthetically pleasing than using two roseate bulbs.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

So should I go with this bulb? 
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Flora...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1299357566&sr=8-1


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

And can I use these for the 6000k's?
http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticLife-T5_Fluorescent_Light_Bulbs_for_Aquariums-AK-FILTBUT5-ct.html
So maybe I could get 2 of those and two of the flora sun in the previous post?


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the zoo med flora sun and midday sun bulbs. They seem to work fine, although if you're will to spend a bit more, I would highly recommend a combination of Geisemann Midday and AquaFlora bulbs.

I'm not familiar with the aquaticlife line.


----------

